
What Makes Beautiful Software? - lesterbuck
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/275689/What-Makes-Beautiful-Software
======
Baustin
Thanks for posting. If anyone truly appreciates "beauty" or quality in
software, it's Ole.

